# How Long Should I Let Puppy Cry in Crate?



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

I just adopted a puppy from a rescue (see my post in the "New Members" section); she's about 4 1/2 months old, I think. She is pretty much an angel, except for a few issues that would be expected from a puppy her age (and she's very willing to learn, and smart).

She made me incredibly happy the first night I put her in her crate in my bedroom--I thought I'd be up all night with her crying, but she pretty much sleeps through until about 8 a.m. every night...perfect.

I've been working with her very slowly to help her get used to being in there when I'm out. Sometimes she seems to have no problem at all with it (I've been out for as long as about 45 minutes without her crying); sometimes she cries for a while and then stops, and then other times she raises hell the entire time (like yesterday, when I went to take a 50-minute walk without her, hoping she'd be OK with it--she wasn't). But she still goes in very willingly, so she's comfortable in there.

But it's been almost 2 weeks now, and I'm just wondering how long I can let her cry (when she does it) when I'm elsewhere without blowing the whole thing and having her become afraid of the crate and/or get serious separation anxiety (my last dog had that, and it was a lifelong problem, and I really don't want Naima to get like that!). I do spend time leaving the room for short periods (never coming back in until she's quiet for at least a minute), gradually increasing the time away, but I'm not entirely sure it's helping to desensitize her.

Any thoughts would be appreciated! I really don't want to mess this up, and she is just an amazing little dog!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you tried giving her long lasting yummy items like a frozen peanut butter kong or etc? I have found that a longer lasting treat helped ease the transition of me being there to me being gone.


----------



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

By the way, if anyone has any thoughts on what mix of breeds she might be, I'd love to hear it! When I took her home she was very wormy and very thin--she weighed only 12.4 lbs. (again, I think she was just over 4 months or so then). Now, 12 days later, she weighs about 16 lbs. She was smaller than her sister, so I wondered if she could have been the "runt." I think she's about 15" at the shoulder at this point.


----------



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

ireth0 said:


> Have you tried giving her long lasting yummy items like a frozen peanut butter kong or etc? I have found that a longer lasting treat helped ease the transition of me being there to me being gone.


Thank you--she does have chew toys in there, and a kong. To be honest, I haven't quite figured the Kong thing out yet!  The opening always seems too small to allow her to get much out. Maybe I'M just not smart enough for it!!


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

With a kong, stuff it with stuff that is mushy - wet dog food, peanut butter, pumpkin, yogurt, etc. And then freeze it. It will let her lick all the tasty stuff and still last a long time.


----------



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

Alla said:


> With a kong, stuff it with stuff that is mushy - wet dog food, peanut butter, pumpkin, yogurt, etc. And then freeze it. It will let her lick all the tasty stuff and still last a long time.


Thanks! I'll try it tonight. I'd been putting the dry Kong treats in as directed--she could bite the part that was sticking out off, but then couldn't get much of the pieces that remained inside.

I guess my basic question is: do I let Naima "cry it out" in the crate (I was never able to do that with my son when he was a baby!), and would she get used to it that way? Or do I continue to try to do it in really short but increasing intervals? At that rate it will take years, I'm afraid!


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

A bit of both really. I don`t like to give attention to a pup whining in a crate because it will reward the whining with my attention. This will cause an increase in the whining behavior because it has worked. That said, if it sounds like desperation (badly needing to potty) then I will respond.

I like to use stuffed bones (cow femur, available at most pet stores) as something for the pup to chew on. Look for one with a wide opening, it`s easier to get at the food compared to a kong. I stuff mine either with rollover or a mix of canned food and kibble that I freeze after stuffing.

It`s also a good idea to crate while you are home for short periods. Like when you are having dinner or a shower. Pups can get upset if crating means that you are leaving every time.


----------



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

troglodytezzz said:


> A bit of both really. I don`t like to give attention to a pup whining in a crate because it will reward the whining with my attention. This will cause an increase in the whining behavior because it has worked. That said, if it sounds like desperation (badly needing to potty) then I will respond.
> 
> I like to use stuffed bones (cow femur, available at most pet stores) as something for the pup to chew on. Look for one with a wide opening, it`s easier to get at the food compared to a kong. I stuff mine either with rollover or a mix of canned food and kibble that I freeze after stuffing.
> 
> It`s also a good idea to crate while you are home for short periods. Like when you are having dinner or a shower. Pups can get upset if crating means that you are leaving every time.


Thanks, Kevin (and you and Alla both have gorgeous dogs!). I have been very good about not responding to whining, and returning to the crate only when Naima is quiet, and I do often hang out in the room (or in the bathroom off of it when I have my shower--she's fine with that) with her when she's in the crate. And I make sure she's done all of her various business outside before I put her in there for any real period of time. So far, at least, it doesn't seem that she's in a really panicked frenzy when I leave her alone--just loud and making her displeasure (very) known for a good long time (or, sometimes, not at all...go figure).

I will try the stuffed femur (um, yum?  ). However, I did try the peanut butter-filled (not frozen this time) Kong that was suggested, and Naima was quite impressed with it!

I just get nervous when I actually go out and leave her that I'll come home to some kind of disaster and that she'll be emotionally scarred for life or something if I stay away a minute too long. The poor dog I had before her, Pearl, was incredibly sweet, but her separation anxiety was so bad that going out was almost always nerve-wracking (even with puppy Prozac, which we eventually resorted to).


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Let me say that if my puppy, Kaya, didn't come out of crate training a distater - yours wont either! (I'm sure a lot of puppy parents feel like they had the worst time with it). Kaya screamed and howled for hours and that lasted months. But we eventually got there. Something that really helps us out is a blanket over the crate. This makes it dark and cozy and den-like. We also put the radio on for her when she is there during the day so it cuts some of the outside noise. A lot of people suggest feeding the dog in the crate so that she makes a good association with it - that is the ultimate goal anyway. It seems like you're doing the right things with leaving her in there for periods of time during the day while you are home and not coming in the room and letting her out when she is throwing a fit. Just keep on keepin' on and she will get it. Keep giving her the frozen stuffed Kongs. You'll get there


----------



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

KayaScout said:


> Let me say that if my puppy, Kaya, didn't come out of crate training a distater - yours wont either! (I'm sure a lot of puppy parents feel like they had the worst time with it). Kaya screamed and howled for hours and that lasted months. But we eventually got there. Something that really helps us out is a blanket over the crate. This makes it dark and cozy and den-like. We also put the radio on for her when she is there during the day so it cuts some of the outside noise. A lot of people suggest feeding the dog in the crate so that she makes a good association with it - that is the ultimate goal anyway. It seems like you're doing the right things with leaving her in there for periods of time during the day while you are home and not coming in the room and letting her out when she is throwing a fit. Just keep on keepin' on and she will get it. Keep giving her the frozen stuffed Kongs. You'll get there


That was _really_ reassuring! Thank you! I have to go out for lunch today with some people and I'm kind of nervous (I've got a Kong with peanut butter in the freezer, though!).


----------



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

I just wanted to thank you guys for the Kong recommendations! I tried it a couple of days ago with frozen peanut butter, and went out for lunch (about an hour and a half), and the next day I did it again when I went out for an hour-long walk (can't wait until she's old enough to take them with me, but that will be a while...). WHAT a difference. My mother said she cried a little, and then got quiet. When I came home she was just chillin' in the crate--quite calm. I bought some canned pumpkin (I know--JUST pumpkin, with nothing added) to try sometimes, as I know it can help with digestive issues and it also doesn't have all that fat.

Life just got easier, and my dog just got happier.


----------

